# Looking for 2 guys for Sun October 13th



## Gar King Fishing Guides (Jul 11, 2012)

last time i didnt post the date and 2 guys were a week late on answering so the date in the title is when ill be there. Im going down to the yaght basin sat and taking my dad flounder fishing. Thinking about staying the night and going again sun. Half day flounder by sea wolf and half day jetty. Im not staying unless i get 2 guys to go. So let me know if you want to tag along. just a nice day of fishing.

Boat is a 21' center console life bait wells, livewell, and plenty of room.

split $ gas and bait I usually only use arti but we can all chip in and get live

281-661-0458
Capt. Eddie


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sunday is the 14th!


----------



## Gar King Fishing Guides (Jul 11, 2012)

sorry the 14th mixed that one up yes sun. the 14th Thanks


----------



## The Salty Texan (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey Captain Eddie, I would be able to fill those 2 spots.... PM any info you need from me.

Johnny Woolf


----------



## Gar King Fishing Guides (Jul 11, 2012)

ok guys got enough. But i do plenty of these through out the year. Sometime its just nice to not guide and no stress and get out and meet fellow anglers. So be watching there will be more especially when the flounder run really kicks in.


----------

